# Ithaca...point me in the right direction?



## turk99 (May 10, 2014)

Been in Ithaca a few years and randomly looked in woods but have no luck. Can someone point me in the right direction.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Try Hector National Forest.


----------



## turkeyman (May 18, 2014)

Finger Lakes National Forest look around ash trees found 6 yellows yesterday and 5 half frees


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Check my spelling but Toughannack Park is a hot spot.The problem is competition.Heard of grocery bags full in no time.


----------

